# AA appraises your email address



## exyeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I got an email from AA mileage saying that "Let the Appraiser examine your email address today, and he'll show you how to earn thousands of AAdvantage® bonus miles." Does anyone know what is this about? Is it safe to be appraised?
thanks, exyeh


----------



## DorotaG (Jul 14, 2011)

Here is what I found:

https://secure.fly.aa.com/emailpromo/mobile.aspx

Begins July 7, 2011, and ends at 11:59 A.M. CDT September 6, 2011
Participants can either (i) become a new subscriber to one or more of the following email products: AAdvantage eSummary®, AAirmail®, Net SAAver Fares®, AAdvantage® Promotions, and AAVacations® Travel Picks; OR (ii) set and/or modify the online preferences associated with their AAdvantage® account, and be eligible to receive 500 American Airlines AAdvantage® bonus miles for each new unique email subscription and/or online account preference selection or modification made during Offer Period, up to a limit of a maximum of 3,000 AAdvantage® bonus miles (“Gift”) Approximate retail value of Gift is $49.75 for each 500 AAdvantage® bonus miles.
To be eligible to receive any Gift, participant must keep each subscription(s) and preferences for a three (3) month period.
Gift will be automatically deposited into the participant’s AAdvantage® account six (6) weeks after the end of each applicable three (3) month email enrollment period.
Participants must be: (i) a legal resident of one of the 50 United States or the District of Columbia; (ii) at least 18 years of age; and (iii) an AAdvantage® member as of receipt of offer announcement email and/or direct mail piece. Other conditions and restrictions may apply.
Limit of a maximum of 3,000 AAdvantage® bonus miles per AAdvantage® member as specified above.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 14, 2011)

AA does this periodically.  After the 3 months is up, go back in and delete all of them, then wait until the next time they make this offer and harvest the bonus miles again.


----------



## exyeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 14, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> AA does this periodically.  After the 3 months is up, go back in and delete all of them, then wait until the next time they make this offer and harvest the bonus miles again.



I do it all the time.  

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 15, 2011)

For those who did not get the email, try this link:

https://secure.fly.aa.com/emailpromo/?anchorLocation=DirectURL&title=emailpromo


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 16, 2011)

DorotaG said:


> Here is what I found:
> 
> https://secure.fly.aa.com/emailpromo/mobile.aspx
> .



yeah but the darn link they sent out does not work.  Stupid marketing people.


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 16, 2011)

I got the email, but Philip didn't.  I just tried this link to try his number, but just thanked him for being a member, but he can't participate in this promotion...???? What makes me so special?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 16, 2011)

Jaybee said:


> I got the email, but Philip didn't.  I just tried this link to try his number, but just thanked him for being a member, but he can't participate in this promotion...???? What makes me so special?



the fact that you are not currently signed up for all of their junk mail - and he probably is. 

My appraiser response was that i was not eligible for this promotion. I am getting all the emails that they were promoting. Now I know from Carolinian's posts to go through and delete all of my emails so that I can be eligible next year.

elaine


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 16, 2011)

Nope.  That was a puzzlement to me. I'm the one who signed him up originally  He doesn't even know how to get into the website. 



glypnirsgirl said:


> the fact that you are not currently signed up for all of their junk mail - and he probably is.
> 
> My appraiser response was that i was not eligible for this promotion. I am getting all the emails that they were promoting. Now I know from Carolinian's posts to go through and delete all of my emails so that I can be eligible next year.
> 
> elaine


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for this link.  I tried it, and it worked for me.  I got 2000 miles from it.  Cool!

Dave


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 16, 2011)

I manage AA accounts for many members of my family.  The "AAppraiser" worked for the first one but not the subsequent ones.  I'm assuming because I use the same email address for all.

Deb


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 16, 2011)

I got 1000 on one account and 1500 on the second account.  Both accounts had items NOT selected, which is why we were eligible.  Same email for both accounts but two account numbers.


----------



## DorotaG (Jul 17, 2011)

DebBrown said:


> I manage AA accounts for many members of my family.  The "AAppraiser" worked for the first one but not the subsequent ones.  I'm assuming because I use the same email address for all.
> 
> Deb



No, that couldn't be the reason.
I have 4 accounts under same email address and we all were eligable to get from 2000 to 3000 miles.


----------



## akp (Jul 17, 2011)

*We got nothing!*

My account had all the email options selected and my husband's had them all off.  Neither of us got any points.

Both accounts were opened within the past few weeks.

Anita


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 17, 2011)

Jaybee said:


> Nope.  That was a puzzlement to me. I'm the one who signed him up originally  He doesn't even know how to get into the website.



Very strange. I wonder if it is because the "appraisals" were coming from the same IP address?

elaine


----------



## urban5 (Jul 17, 2011)

*No Miles*

Both of our accounts have nothing checked, we received no email, and when checking the link it said we were not eligible for this promotion.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 20, 2011)

I plugged in mine and got zero, did my wife's and she secured 3,000. Nice.


----------



## zcrider (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for that link and info!  My husband and I both got 1K and now I know to delete later so we can do it again in the future.  
    I love the flyer talk people posting here for us!  Thanks


----------



## deemac (Jul 21, 2011)

*thx*



BMWguynw said:


> Thanks for this link.  I tried it, and it worked for me.  I got 2000 miles from it.  Cool!
> 
> Dave



Same here-- I got 2000.

Thanks BMWguynw


----------

